# Hello from a new member having a Mid Life Crisis!



## Doc_Gonzo (Oct 1, 2019)

Hello Peeps!
I'm a recently divorced guy, aged 46, and all my life I have wanted a sports car! When I was younger I wanted a Porsche 911 but I could never afford the Insurance, let alone the car itself. I have recently found myself in a position to afford the Insurance on an Auudi TT and here I am! I figure that for a guy like me, owning a car like this is going to be a one off, once in a lifetime experience that I NEED to have. I have very little money as I am out of work due to a back injury. But I have around £1,500 to spend, maybe more, and I am looking at Mk1 Audi TT's as the ideal solution to my dream. I have done some research already and know that any car in my price range is going to have more than 100k on the clock. But, if it has been looked after (recent timing belt and water pump replacement) and has as much service history as possible and has had as much recent work done as possible, then I might find a car that I can enjoy for a year or so before selling on and moving back to a more mundane car. I only travel around 4000 miles per year and so I am hoping that I can enjoy what little driving I do (for a change!).

I would appreciate it if anyone could let me know of any potential pitfalls to do with buying a TT, ot advice on what to look out for. I will be reading the forum daily and trying to learn whatever I can from you guys and I was an apprentice mechanic many years ago before moving onto another trade, so I have some mechanical knowledge.

Thanks for reading and for having me here!


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Welcome to the TTF.
My standard reply for would be Mk1 owners

Service history is very important. 
Cambelt/water pump 75K miles or 5 years which ever comes first.
Dash instruments (dashpod) read correctly & coolant temp reaches 90 within a couple of miles & stays there.
If it has xenon headlights, make sure the headlight washers work, MOT fail.... N/A in the UK now.

3.2 V6 no turbo or cambelt to worry about, so should be more reliable & a nicer exhaust note.
V6 Chain wear can be checked using VagCom, very expensive to replace.
DSG may be weak link, unless you can find a manual. Expensive to repair, but probably no more expensive than a manuals clutch.
Check no delay when pulling away & no juddering when reversing slowly while turning up an incline or into a tight parking space.

Don't rush into it. A good TT is a wonderful car, a bad un can be a money pit.
Plenty of good uns out there, but probably more bad uns, so as I said don't rush into it.
A bad TT, could be the most expensive car you've ever bought.

Roadsters, check roof operation thorougly & carpets for damp, especially in the rear. Roof drains block easily & damp can cause lot of future probs in rest of car.
Hoggy.


----------



## Doc_Gonzo (Oct 1, 2019)

Hi Hoggy and thank you for the reply,
I had literally just finished copying what you have said onto an A4 sized pad, from another persons thread, when I noticed your reply to my own!! It is great advice for newbies like myself and although I am new to this forum, I have participated in many other forums (mostly about computers) and hope to be able to (eventually) contribute something back!

I am sure that I will have many questions but for now, Thank you!

Doc!


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

Welcome!  If you're interested in a Mk2 Roadster, you'll find this link helpful. If you're going to have a midlife crisis, having it in a Roadster isn't a bad place for it to happen! 

Having said that, as mentioned above, a Mk1 or Mk2 Audi is NOT a cheap car to buy or own. It's a premium car with premium parts and service prices. If you're on a tight budget, a good used Mazda MX5 (Miata) is not a bad way to go. I owned a first gen and it was an excellent little roadster. Cheap to own, nothing unexpected goes wrong, and the top is 100% manual so it all just works.

https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... &t=1813258


----------



## lippyrich (Sep 14, 2019)

Hi Doc.
Welcome to the TTForum.
Never be ashamed of a mid-life crisis, I'm 47 and just getting acclimatised to the fact that hopefully I am entering mid-life.
Treat it as a celebration that you have survived that long despite life's continual attempts to kick you while you are down, and if not burst your bubble when it's fully inflated.

Have a good day though. :mrgreen:


----------

